# Suffering from hearing loss!



## Helenjerome (Apr 7, 2018)

Hi, I am suffering from hearing loss for the past one month. Our family has a hereditary disease known as Otosclerosis. My father was suffering from hearing loss due to this. Before three years, my sister was also diagnosed with the same problem. I am in doubt whether I too have the same problem. This is a condition in which a bony growth forms around a small bone in the middle ear and preventing it from vibrating when stimulated by sound. My sister had undergone surgery for this. The stapes bone in the inner ear is replaced with a prosthesis. I am really worried about my condition and scared to undergo any surgical treatment. But I want to confirm whether this is otosclerosis or not. I am planning to consult an audiology specialist in Toronto where my sister had undergone her treatment. Before undergoing the treatment, I would like to know about hearing aids. Because the other solution for this condition is to get a hearing aid. During my sister's treatment, the doctor told about hearing aids but she was comfortable with the surgical procedures. Which hearing aid is durable and comfortable? Is this hearing aids water resistant? If anybody knows about this, please help me with your replies.


----------



## singingamy (Dec 5, 2021)

Just found your post and it is resonating with my situation at the moment. We really need a good audiologist and probably a set of hearing aids for my grandma. Any advice in what direction to look highly appreciated.


----------



## gracewil (Sep 7, 2021)

Depends where you are based of course. But i would suggest the nearest hearing aid store and ask them some questions. Check the options they have and hear what they can offer. If you have few stores next to you it is even better, visit few of them and it will be easier to make your decision.


----------



## Ayyan (12 mo ago)

I'm so scared about loosing my hear. It already started a little I guess, or it's just a scare that my grandparents lost their hearing when they were old?....


----------

